# Video of my Marlisse's litter of puppies.



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello
I have not been posting for some time now. I have had some terrible personal things happen...but the bright spot is that Marlisse has had her litter. They are now four weeks old...and just a joy to have and interact with. They have kept me going.

I have been teaching myself how to use Moviemaker and download music...but I have attached the youtube link to the video.

If you look closely at one of the pictures you will see Fluffyspoos signature poodles on the wall. I drew them..but have not finished colouring in one.

I hope you enjoy watching the pups.
Sherry

Beaucanichepupsatfourweeks_0001.wmv - YouTube

It is set to the music of Born Free from the movie Elsa...if you want to turn your volume on.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

They are sooooo cute! Now you have gone and given me puppy fever! I love the wink at the end. I am happy to see you posting again...have missed you...and know you will get through the personal things. Please know there are people who care who are praying for you!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

What beautiful babies! Congratulations and please keep us posted on the pups! Glad to see you are back!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

So sorry you are having hard times, so glad to see you back! The pups are fabulous, the video is wonderful...man, they got big in a hurry! Please keep us posted on their adventures, I'm sure there will be may! Hugs and prayers going out to you...


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Those are some cute puppies! I have never had a baby puppy before and that sure makes me want one!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So good of you to share the joy of your puppies!! They are as sweet as can be. I hope life sweetens up for you, and things are easier for you. Good to see you posting again!:flowers:


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Great video, Sherry!  

Those two brown boys are tooo cute! They remind me so much of our Spud. 

Are they any relation?


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your kind words...it really means a lot.

Frank...Yes they sure are related to your Spud. They share great grandfathers on both sides...Apiele Bronzini (Russell) and Krisscross Sanvar Gon' Country (Jackson).


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

"Spuddie! Get over here! Come see the pix of yr cousins that yr Aunt Sherry put in PF!!"  lol


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

I want one!!!! Not really, my husband would never let me...but they are SO CUTE!!!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Ah, how adorable! Now that's oodles of poodles.  

You've been missed around here and I hope everything is okay.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes it sure is oodle of poodles....and they just won't stop growing! I keep hoping for a mild day so I can take them outside to burn off some energy...but it is so cold.

I gave them a bath in a little basin today...It made them all fall asleep for a long time.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

That's a big litter! And to have them all look so happy and healthy, beautiful. Thanks for sharing them.


----------

